# Timing, timing, timing...?



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello all,
Apologies if this topic has been discussed to death, but im driving myself a little crazy here trying to second guess my body and am worrying about potentially missing the best time for my IUI this month. So, instead of repeatedly counting days and trying to find some sort of definitive answer (which I know there can't be) I thought I would instead appeal for any wise words from anyone else here who could maybe share their timing stories....just to see if i should completely give up on this months cycle or not.
im mainly worried about the fact that i may get my LH surge on a Saturday, which would mean, according to my clinic, I should go for IUI on the Sunday - which i cant do because they are closed.

So, i guess my question is, if this is the case, is there really no point in me going for IUI on MOnday morning if this is the case?
From what I understand (and please correct if i am wrong!) - but when the LH surge is detected, that would mean that ovulation should take place within the next 24-48hrs. However, is it also true that the egg can survive for 24 hours once it has been released?

if that is true, then in theory, if i do surge on the saturday, is there a chance that the egg would still be there ready and waiting on MOnday morning??

We are using donor sperm, so as this is not as "frisky" as fresh sperm, perhaps it is better to have the egg waiting for the swimmers rather than the other way around??

oooh, am so confused....if anyone has any stories re. IUI 48hrs after surge, please can they share.....
thanks


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

We had this situation with my second treatment and they inseminated on the friday afternoon and the monday morning (no extra cost). That resulted in our first little man  . It's hard when there is so much money involved in everything we do! Good luck xx


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

We were just discussing this a couple of days ago as DW is going to be having natural IUI, where as I had medicated cycles so am feeling like I need to read up all over again! I think I'll be cheeky and ask the clinic if they do another insem on the Monday at no extra cost, but I really can't imagine they will! I'll keep my eye on this thread though for others' experiences. Good luck Tricky, I hope the timing all works out well and a BFP isn't too far away for you. 
Love B x


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi
I ask this question to our consultant at the clinic last week. our situation is that we have DD and DS, both from the same donor, and we have 3 vials of sibling sperm left, from which we would like one final baby. (The clinic do have 4 vials left in addition to our 3 but we have to assume that these will be used by the time we get round to asking for them and the donor is no longer donating). So I asked about what he would advise as we have such a small chance with just 3 vials. He said that normally he would just say to come in first thing Monday and it should be fine, but as we have jsut the 3 chances that it this situation to try and get the best outcome possible maybe we should just miss that month.

I was thinking about this anyway as I do not want to "waste" our chances, though I think people must get pregnant this way or surely that could not continue offering it as a service??

Our consultant certainly did not say there is no way, don't come in but it is also a very expensive process?

Sorry I can't be anymore help.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Tricky,
We were lucky, this didn't happen to us during our 4 treatments, however, our clinic told us that if it was going to happen they could give us an injection to either delay or bring on ovulation so that we could go ahead on the Friday or Monday as appro. Could your clinic offer something similar if needed?
Very best of luck with your treatment,
Becs x


----------



## Katie1086 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Tricky

What clinic are you having your treatment at? My wife and I are having natural IUI at LWC and i asked a similar question to them, the ladt 2 months I have had a positive LH result on the 21st and this month the 21st falls on a Saturday - I asked if we would then be required to go in on the Sunday to which they said we would need to go in on the Saturday if thats the day we get the result.
I don't know if this would cause a problem, I thought the   lived for upto a week?!

When will you be having your treatment?

I wish you all the luck in the world and have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Scottishrose, 

I remember having the same questions when TTC and worried I would get my LH surge on a Saturday, and wondering whether to go ahead or cancel that month. I think you have been giving good advice from the other ladies about what questions to ask your clinic, to see if they would do a double insem on the Sat and Mon for example, and depending on how many chances you have got if not I would be inclined to abandon that month as dissapoiting as it is.
Good luck and I hope you avoid the LH surge on a Sat as it does cause additional stress (clinics really should open on Sunday's - we pay enough for the services!). 

S x

PS Berry - I know the clinic you/we use do insems on a Monday if you LH surge on a Saturday. Worth asking about a double insem for the sat too, but like you I doubt they will! x


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm thanks MandMtb, you've confirmed my suspicions there!  Will just hope for now we can dodge the surge on a Sat then! X x


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you all for the replies.....
we're having our treatment at Kings ACU. Last month we had a similar issue in that i was due to ovulate over a bank holiday, so in that instance, they offered me the HCG injection in order to bring on ovulation before the weekend. They did a scan beforehand to check the size of my follicles and they were happy to go ahead with the shot (which was a bloody strange experience giving myself an injection at 4am!).

Scottishrose - i think im on a similar cycle to you.....my surge has been around the 20/21 the last couple of months......hence the fear for the weekend surge this month. BUT, I think my cycle might be a bit late this month - I've been using the Clear Blue Digital Monitor to track my LH......and today is day 14, and it still says "Low Fertility"....and normally by this point in my cycle, I have reached "High Fertility".....so not really sure what my body is playing at this month.....just to add to the confusion!

im going in for another scan this morning to check on my follicle size, so i guess all will be revealed then!
ill be sure to ask them all the questions you guys have suggested......im not sure we will be offered any kind of free go on the monday though - also, we've only got a limited amount of vials of sperm to use, so i dont think two in one month is an option.

anyway, fingers crossed ill get some info from the scan.....will fill you all in later.

thanks again for reading and replying......this site is a life saver at times.xx


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

soooo, for day 14 of my natural cycle, my dominant follicle is at 15.7mm and my lining is 5.6 i think.....so, it seems that my body is on a bit of a "go slow" afterall this month.
unfortunately, the doctor said that my follicles were too small for him to sign me off for the HCG injection...and it would be unlikely that it would be big enough by tomorrow, so there wasnt much point in coming back for another scan.......so basically, i just need to hope that i dont get my LH surge on Saturday, because he said that if i did, then in his mind, it wouldnt be worth having the IUI on monday.
but its so hard to decide, because i keep driving myself mad with ALL the possible timing scenarios...and some of them do work out that it COULD work if we tried on monday - but then i guess it comes down to whether we just stick with only the very best chances each month....consdiering the chances are pretty low anyway, its probably best to go with that.
soooo, its just fingers crossed my body skips the saturday surge i guess.........and so the waiting game continues........xx
good luck for everyone else trying this month!xxx


----------



## Katie1086 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Tricky

I was feeling pretty positive about possibly having our insemination on Saturday as our clinic told us that the sperm would live upto 5 days but after some of the responses i got a little bit worried and panicked about whether we should abandon (i don't really want to do that as we have been waiting so long for this attempt to come around - plus i am a bit of a worrier so the slightest thing will set me off) so what they have advised is for me to test tomorrow to see if i get a surge - if i do then fantastic, if not i am booked in for a scan at 3pm and as long as my follicles look big enough i will have the HCG jab to start the ovulation early.

From what you have described tricky and the detail you have in your signature, we do seem to be on a very similar. I normally get my period on the 5th or 6th of the month and so far I have had the surge detected on the 21st March and 21st April which seems to be the same as you!

So fingers crossed for something tomorrow - I will let you know how we get on!

Katie x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Tricky any chance given you are having a 'slow' month that you could ov late?  I know when i started TTC my cycle went completely haywire.. x


----------



## Katie1086 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Tricky

We had our scan yesterday and it would seem that I ovulated early this month and it wasn't picked up on one of my ovulation tests so this month is a no go for us. Totally gutted! I hope things work out better for you, I have everything crossed for you!

Katie x


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Katie - I'm sorry to hear that Hun.....that is so frustrating. I know how hard it is when you've spent so long thinking and planning about TTC, that all you want to do is make it happen NOW....so any delays just drive you mad. But, I'm sure it just means that your body is just gearing up for the big event as it were! I hope you are ok.... And everything is crossed for you for next month!xx

As for me.....I'm STILL on 'low fertility' according to my digital monitor, so I think my overies have decided to give themselves a holiday this month!? Grrrr.xx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiya,

We haven't tried to conceive naturally, so aren't too familiar with the ovulation details. Boots have got a fertility monitor (for £500!) which apparently comes with a money back guarantee if you don't get pregnant within a year. I am not sure what the T's & C's are. Has anybody used it; is it as brilliant and userfriendly as they make out?

As for cycles, I just need to think of fertility treatment, like having a hospital appointment, and my normally regular cycle is all over the place.


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Candy get the clear blue one, they are normally on sale on amazon for £50, that's what we did and it worked for us.. Defo don't spend 500!! You just need to get a box of pee sticks which are circa 20.. Xx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Tricky, 


we're having timing issues too this cycle!! I have just started on clomid (despite having regular 26 day cycles where I ovulate on day 11) but today is day 11 and still no 'peak' LH surge. We're going to just go for it and meet our donor today and tomorrow but it's so frustrating when your cycle goes haywire just as you need it to stay on track.... grrrrr!!


Have you had a 'high' or a 'peak' yet? At least you seem to have missed the dreaded saturday 'peak'!!


good luck,


Rach x


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, it seems we're having the same issues with Saturdays, DW got her smiley face today! Argh! It seems she is determined for it to be a Saturday, last month was day 16 which was a sat, this month day 15, the sat. Why could she not hang on one more day?!! Anyway after much debating we've decided to go ahead with IUI on Monday, but I'm not feeling very positive about it as surely it's too late by then? I'm thinking there must be a small chance of the timing being ok otherwise the clinic wouldn't do it, but then I think it's money in their pocket if it doesn't! Anyway, just wanted to vent my frustration about the whole Saturday thing!


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Berryboo, I also smiled today    I was expecting it tomorrow and cannot get Monday off work (not a chance!) so I thought we were out this month anyway. But I am now really worried about next month as I am so regular I cannot see this moving at all. As we are using limited sibling sperm I really did not want to go in on a Monday after a Saturday smile, but I cannot see what else I can do, unless I persuade them to let me do medicated IUI to shift my cycle.

I spoke to the consultant about doing a Monday IUI after a Saturday smile and my clinic were quite happy about this. They said they had done lots of reasearch into it and it is just as successful and that is why they do not open on a Sunday - however I kind of feel that we are paying plenty for this treatment and a Sunday IUI would be much more convenient for me - they do not seem to be thinking about the clinic on this one!!!

Good luck for this month. I am sad not to be joining you.


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi 2mummies,
I'm so sorry you're going to have to miss out this month, you must feel really disappointed. I understand your worries re: Monday IUI after a Saturday smile especially if you have limited sibling sperm, it puts even more pressure on. I too am sceptical about the clinics saying it gives you as much chance as doing the IUI on the Sunday would, otherwise during the week they wouldn't be as bothered whether they did the IUI the next day or day after would they?! It sounds like DW is like you and very regular so we're stuck with the Sat thing too. I was thinking of going to talk to our lovely GP about taking Norethisterone which I've taken before to delay AF starting. Once you stop it AF starts 2-3 days after, so I wondered if we did this we could maybe engineer a regular cycle but with a smiley face on any other day of the week than the one we've got to miss!! I hope next cycle for you the timing is better. 

Love B x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck for the IUI tomorrow  . It's weird how clinics differ so much. We never used peesticks for DI cycles, our clinic does scans and measures the lining and pops the little swimmers in when they think you are going to ovulate within the next 12-24 hours.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow to you and DW Berryboo! x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck ladies. I too had problems with IUI & ovulating on a weekend as the clinic wasn't open on sat or sun! Pain in the a**e!


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, hope the IUI went well Berryboo, and you are not going too crazy too soon.

AFM - DP spoke to our clinic yesterday to explain our situation, that as I am so regular it is likely I will smile on a Saturday for some time now (months and months probably!) and due to limited sibling sperm we wanted to be as careful as posible. They rang me back today after she spoke to her consultant and they have suggested that I take norethesolone (sp?) which should delay my AF and then shift my ovulation date. It will probably delay my AF for about 10 days and so I will have longer to wait until next treatment and just hoping I now won't ovulate on the bank holiday monday!!!! They can't tell exactly when my AF will arrive after the delay so can but wait and see but hoping it will shift my ovulation date, she said it would for most people!

So I am feeling a little more positive again, as taking the tablets will make me feel like I am doing something toward TTC. I just ahve to remember to take 3 tablets a day now for 10 day, I am rubbish with things like this.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Best of luck 2 mummies, so glad the clinic have suggested a way forward for you (so annoying that all clinics don't offer IUIs on Sat, Sun and BHs though!) Could you set a reminder alarm on your phone maybe for the tablets? xx

Hope IUI went well Berryboo xx


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I went and got the tablets today and the private prescription was only £4.50?? Cheaper than an NHS Prescription   Anyhow, I am going to be starting next Tuesday for 10 days, so I think it will be another 4 weeks at least until I will be due another treatment, wow that seems ages away.

Becs I think I may need to set an alarm to remind me to take the tablets, though the one I will probably forget is the morning one when I am rushing around to get out of the house to work, I can't set an alarm to get me out of bed and then another 15 mins later for my tablets, my phone won't stop buzzing


----------



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi ladies. I hope you dont mind me joining in. Ive been with my DW for four years now and we want to ttc this month. I thought the hard part was choosing the donor- which we now have- that I didnt really think or practical side of things. Like the time between getting the sperm from donor till insemination (how long can sperm survive?) and which day do I inseminate. The day before the LH surge or day after. I should be ovulating on 13th September so was thinking about inseminating 12th and 13th? Is that right. Also should I use egg whites- and what are they for?
2mummies- I hope the four weeks go fast for you. Also I keep important tablets by the kettle as I always have a cup of coffee in the morning so it helps remind me to take them.x


----------

